# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Anyone used 'All Day Fencing' to buy gates over the internet for self installation?

## relfmelf

Hi, 
I was thinking of buying pre-primed gates from 'All Day Fencing' (Budget Custom Timber Gates, order online..) and then installing them myself. Has anyone had any experience with them or could recommend another company ?  
Cheers

----------

